
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
mwdragon
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, AWS, Unity, Vuforia, Xcode, Android Studio

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oq7m4eIJDgaNT8Ypm0F84Bk4o9...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oq7m4eIJDgaNT8Ypm0F84Bk4o9r3L8P2)

Email: Brittany.R.Hasty@gmail.com

I am a junior programmer, and I have been working diverse jobs within the past
two years in order to get a taste for different work. I absolutely love
programming and am constantly seeking to learn new languages, use new
technology, and experiment with upcoming devices. I recently moved to San
Francisco so that I could see and develop the newest innovations at the
source, and am currently seeking full-time work in the San Francisco Bay area
or remotely.

For example, this past year, I was the sole programmer on a team providing new
technology to the US Air Force. During that time, I designed, built, and
debugged two seperate augmented-reality apps for iOS and Android on a strict
deadline, despite not having any prior experience with the software for their
development.

I learn incredibly quickly, and I am willing to learn everything from the
ground up. If you want someone to help out for an upcoming deadline, or
provide additional support for an ongoing project, please don't hesitate to
email.

------
perryrjohnson7
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), Heroku, Google Cloud
Platform, Bash, Git, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS, API’s, Geographic
Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, farm tech,
crypto-assets and e-commerce. Currently working with companies on leading data
science initiatives and building intelligent data products. I am really
passionate about leveraging data, machine learning and software to solve
meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
hazbo
Location: Newcastle upon Tyne

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I'll be moving to Portland, OR next year, but potentially
I could, yes.

Technologies: Go, C, Erlang, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://storage.hazbo.co.uk/harry-
resume.pdf](https://storage.hazbo.co.uk/harry-resume.pdf)

[https://github.com/hazbo](https://github.com/hazbo)

Email: hello@{HNusername}.co.uk

Hey! I'm a software developer currently based in Newcastle-upon-Tyne in
England, though I'll be moving to Portland, OR later next year. I'm available
to start straight away! Would be interested in working with functional
programming languages - but generally open to anything.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)
Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
libbkmz
I'm a Senior Software Engineer experienced in a wide range of technologies,
like embedded systems, system modeling, web, databases, networking, etc. My
passion is to create things that help people all over the world. Love to solve
complex problems. The primary programming language is Python, but also have
experience with JavaScript, PHP, Perl, C/C++, Clojure. Studied a little bit
Go, Rust, D, and other not very popular languages. Have experience with
embedded systems like STM32 or ESP8266 for home IoT automation. Have extensive
knowledge about how NAND (Flash) memory works. Have done many system models of
SSD, especially in Python with the help of Cython, numpy, and C. Have
experience with Linux Kernel Hacking, especially in the block layer.

Also have some experience with Frontend: AngularJs, VueJs.

    
    
      Location: Belarus (Europe)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, MongoDB, Linux, VueJs. Linux Kernel Hacking, 
        NAND, Flash storage internals, System modeling (Python, Cython, numpy, C), embedded software.
      Résumé/CV: Available by email.
      Email: libbkmz.dev+hiring < ат > gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-
plenne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-plenne/)

------
hysan
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (currently in the process of moving to Seattle)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Redux, Thunk, Ruby on Rails,
SASS, CSS, Python, SQL, Linux, git, Shell Scripting, LXC, VirtualBox, Figma

Résumé/CV:
[https://lovescomputers.com/resume/](https://lovescomputers.com/resume/)

Email: ho.yin.cheng at lovescomputers.com

Most recently was a lead instructor at a development bootcamp teaching full
stack webdev (RoR/React). I enjoyed the career detour to pursue teaching,
however, I am looking to get back into development either on the frontend or
in automation as an SDET. While very different paths, both touch on what I
love doing - working on the little things that make people's lives better.

A lot of what I know is self-taught as I have a non-traditional
background/career path. I know that I'm starting from an odd point in my
career so I'd be happy to also take a temp/intern to perm position to show
that I'm capable.

The best way to get me to open up is to ask me about my home lab that I've
been working on as a hobby for the past decade. You can also ask me about
education or podcasts. If you'd like to see some of my code, I completed a
frontend project this summer for a close friend who has been proving out a
startup idea. While the code is closed source, I can walk you through the
codebase via screen share.

------
drewszurko
Location: Currently Salt Lake City, UT, USA. Prefer to relocate back to
Chicago.

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (Chicago, IL, USA only. But let’s talk!)

Languages: Python, SQL, NoSQL, Java, Kotlin, HTML, CSS, JavaScript

Technologies: TensorFlow, Keras, LightGBM, XGBoost, OpenCV, scikit-learn,
pandas, Matplotlib, NLTK, spaCy, MySQL, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, Apache
HBase, PostgreSQL, Redis, NumPy, SciPy, Nginx, Gunicorn, Git, Android, Linux,
Django, Rasa, Jaspersoft, Tableau, Docker, Jira, QGIS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.drewszurko.com](https://www.drewszurko.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewszurko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewszurko)
| [https://www.github.com/drewszurko](https://www.github.com/drewszurko)

Email: andrewszurko at gmail dot com

About me: Currently a self-employed Data/Machine Learning Engineer who enjoys
data analysis, building machine learning models, and developing data
pipelines. I spent several years as a Data Analyst at a startup, but in early
2017 I wanted a change of life, so I became self-employed. I have extensive
experience implementing and contributing to the most recent version of
TensorFlow (2.0), during both alpha and beta phases.

Looking for: Machine Learning, Data Engineer, or Jr. Data Scientist role.

------
gremlinsinc
SEEKING WORK Location: Southern Utah

Remote: Yes (Preferably)

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP | Laravel | Python | Django | Vue | React | SQL (PostGres
and MySQL) | MongoDB | Rest | GraphQL | HTML/CSS | Node: Express, Feathers,
Adonis | Cordova : (Via Ionic and Quasar Frameworks) | Angular.js | es6 |
Elasticsearch | BASH | General Linux Admin

Resume: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/patrickcurl](https://github.com/patrickcurl)

Email: patrickwcurl AT gmail.com

Fullstack mid-senior level developer. I can also jump in as dedicated
front/backend developer, though my strong suit is backend in that scenario.
I'm also a pro at configuring servers including database setup, nginx
configuration, and I've managed sentry and jenkins instances as well as
configured terraform and docker builds.

I love learning new technologies (right now I'm learning Rust).

I can also consult on topics like: choosing a stack for your startup, how to
build your MVP the fastest for the least amount of $$, or sourcing different
api's and tools for your business..

I've been CTO for a couple startups and have lead a small team for a mobile
app startup and dealt with making decisions on how the app was built, and
setting up their CI/CD pipelines.

------
Szilviah
Location: San Francisco Remote: Flexible Willing to relocate: Yes Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/2lxL4O3](http://bit.ly/2lxL4O3) Email: szilvia++++++@yahoo.com
(++++++replace with my surname from Linkedin)

I'm a resourceful non-techy, interested in joining a high-impact startup with
passionate people. I'm looking for equity not wages. My distributed company
earns my living. I'm ready to work my ass off and I'm looking for a team which
does the same. I'm planning to settle in San Francisco in the future - but I'm
open to anything.

I started my first business at age 9, a fruit shop. (Was forced to close it as
I took the customers of a legit :) nearby shop, who in exchange threatened to
sue my parents for letting me trade under age). Worked as a stock broker
during university trading on the NYSE (straight after school till 10pm every
day), then moved from Hungary to the UK in 2008. With lack of jobs and
desperate for cash I took a job cleaning dishes. In 3 months I worked my way
up to a General Manager position and eventually got back into finance. If I
want something, I don’t take no for an answer. I always find a way. On the
side, I started my accounting firm and built it into a distributed practice.
We have clients all over the world, including the US, UK, Canada, Australia,
but I keep running into scaleability issues so I'm looking for other
opportunities. The past 3 years, I lived as a digital nomad traveling the
world solo. I have been to ~20 countries and lived a year in Vietnam.

I'm in San Francisco from the 6th of September for 2 months.

------
pozitivist
Location: Aliso Viejo, Orange County, CA 92656

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX/UI Design, Product Design, Adobe CC, Adobe XD, Sketch, Figma,
Axure, InVision, Zeplin, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Web, Mobile,
Desktop Applications Design, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Git, Google
Analytics, SEO, Internet Traffic, Project Management.

Resume/CV: Technically sophisticated and versatile UX/UI specialist with 12+
years’ experience designing, building, and maintaining responsive website,
desktop, and mobile applications and leveraging user interface principles to
drive business growth and enhance usability and the end-user experience.
Highly skilled in design development — UI graphics, user flows, wireframes and
mockups, style guides and pattern library — deep data analysis — user
research, task and data analytics, A/B testing and experiments, cognitive
walkthrough—and prototyping—web applications, interactive workflows,
frameworks, and APIs. Excellent leadership proficiencies, intuitive
collaboration, innovation, hands-on problem-solving, and artistic passion
adept at facilitating design evaluation and communicating larger vision.

Portfolio:
[https://behance.net/sergeikovtun](https://behance.net/sergeikovtun)

Email: skovtunpro[a]gmail.com

------
nfriedly
Location: Troy, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React, WebSockets, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.nfriedly.com/Nathan-Friedly-
Resume.pdf](https://www.nfriedly.com/Nathan-Friedly-Resume.pdf) &
[https://www.nfriedly.com/portfolio/](https://www.nfriedly.com/portfolio/) &
[https://github.com/nfriedly](https://github.com/nfriedly)

Email: nathan@nfriedly.com

I’ve been working with JavaScript since before jQuery's release and have been
using Node.js since v0.2. I also contributed a few patches to Node.js.

I have some management experience and I'm comfortable in both leadership and
individual contributor-level roles.

I’m very big on automation, both for DevOps kind of things - testing,
formatting, Continuous Integration and Deployment (CI & CD) - and in the
business sense of making things more efficient and profitable.

I've also done smaller amounts of work in a variety of other languages
including Python, Java, C++, C#, Rust, Ruby, and TypeScript. I can pick up new
things pretty quickly.

Recently I've been working for Tanium on computer security/management software
used by large enterprises and government agencies, including a number of banks
and the US Air Force. Prior to that I helped IBM launch the public Watson
APIs, started a small digital agency and worked at a couple of startups.

------
bdw5204
Location: Pennsylvania, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, in US

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Go, SQL

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brad-
westhafer-91449b181](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brad-westhafer-91449b181)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bradwesthafer](https://github.com/bradwesthafer)

Email: brad.westhafer at protonmail dot com

I'm a recent grad with a bachelors in computer science and 1 class short of a
masters in computer science. I was in a combined BS/MS program. Decided
recently to look for a job instead of finishing my masters.

I prefer low-level and back end code but have exposure to Android and Node.js
and am open to any developer role. I'm able to pick up any programming
language quickly and have also written code in Python, C#, MIPS Assembly and
Scheme in the past. Recently, I've been learning golang as it seems like it
offers the performance of C/C++ and the safety of more modern languages. I
have an academic background in compilers, concurrency, distributed systems,
databases and computer architecture.

I'm looking for a job where I can gain experience and grow as a developer. I'm
willing to consider relocating with or without a relocation package.

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right position.
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
      Email: dan at dataconcord dot com
    

About me: I've been an independent consultant focused on data analysis, data
science, and business intelligence for over 2 years. I have over 10 years of
experience in project management and general abstract problem solving through
my previous career in mechanical engineering. One of my favorite things in the
world is figuring out things that have not been figured out before (and
getting paid for it). Among my clients are a major automotive company whom I
am helping identify early stage startups and a company whose search engine
optimization I improved. The latter company is now the authority box on Google
for it's domain. One of my side projects involves predictive analytics for the
NFL that depends on my ability to discover absent statistics.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions.

Hire me for my ability to convert unknown unknowns into known knowns.

------
lieuzh
\- Location: Oxford, UK, and Singapore

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Scala, Spark, R, Node.js, Tensorflow,
PostgreSQL, Linux, Git

\- Resume:
[https://lieuzhenghong.com/resume/resume_25_aug_2019.pdf](https://lieuzhenghong.com/resume/resume_25_aug_2019.pdf)

\- Email: lieuzhenghong[at]gmail.com

I'm a Politics, Philosophy and Economics (PPE) student at Oxford who has been
programming for 5 years. Despite my degree, I've self-taught myself computer
science: I've taken MOOCs on algorithms and data structures, computer
architecture, databases, parallel programming, and machine learning, amongst
others. I've done several internships as a software engineer and data
scientist. The most exciting project I'm working on now is writing Apache
Spark programs for a Raspberry Pi cluster to do analysis on >6 billion data
points.

I am looking for a full-time job in 2020 after graduation. I have wanted to be
a SWE for the longest time, but recently I realised that my comparative
advantage lies more in data science: my degree has given me training in
economics, statistics, experiment design, and data analysis and visualisation
(Python, R).

I am still happy to take up a generalist SWE role, although I probably won't
be as quick in the interview as CS grads who have plenty of experience
grinding Leetcode. What I'm really interested in is a role where my knowledge
of economics and statistics (and ability to write well!) can bring value to a
company over and above a CS grad.

------
ferruck

      Location: Dresden, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right job within Germany, yes
      Technologies: Linux, FreeRTOS, C, C++, Assembly, Arm, Xtensa, JTAG, Trace32, currently tinkering with Elm to broaden my view
      Résumé/CV: https://cv.philipp-trommler.me
      Email: cv [at] philipp-trommler [dot] me
    

Hi, I'm a mid-level embedded and low-level GNU/Linux software engineer with
three years experience in building GNU/Linux distributions from the ground up
as well as system services for RT and non-RT operating systems. This included
fields like HALs, OSALs, IPC and everything time-related. Generally things
that can't be seen but _have_ to work.

I'm looking for a new opportunity within a company that does not just use but
also contributes back to Open Source. I want to give back and work on
something meaningful. I'd really like to be a full-time contributor to Open
Source, including code, docs and community work.

If you need someone who knows how to code but also has the soft skills to
interact with your community, who can reach from vector tables up to graphics
and who can program from Assembly up to modern C++, reach out to me!

------
yashvijariwala
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Boston, MA

    
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within USA (prefer local to Massachusetts) 
    
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Java, Machine learning libraries (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, TensorFlow, OpenCV, spaCy, NLTK), Apache Spark, HTML, CSS
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jd2WjCUo2Jdnh3goKEONysox6TYxYAnr
    
      Email: jariwala(dot)ya(at)husky(dot)neu(dot)edu
    
    

About me: I am a recent tech-grad from Northeastern University in Boston
looking for entry-level role as a data scientist or machine learning engineer.
I worked on an image classification problem in healthcare domain as a co-op.

I would love to talk with you and discuss how I can bring in new ideas and
motivation.

Personal website: [http://ynjariwala.com/](http://ynjariwala.com/)

LinkedIn : [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashasvi-
jariwala/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashasvi-jariwala/)

GitHub :
[https://github.com/yashvijariwala](https://github.com/yashvijariwala)

Certification : Machine Learning by Stanford University

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Java, Play framework, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Javascript/HTML5/CSS, React/Redux, Typescript, Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite),
Git

Résumé/CV: [https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf](https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~3 years of experience in Java (Play) and Javascript
(React).

I have been working at one of the India's biggest telecom companies. I've
contributed to a Coupons platform, some of the things I did on the project —

* Developed a mobile exclusive React based end user application used for publishing coupons.

* Integrated with a mPOS (Mobile Point of Sale) system to provide functionality such as dynamic coupon allocation based on the cart, discount calculation, and end to end tracking of coupons redemption as well as analytics.

* Helped in redesigning the platform to incorporate multi-tenancy and targeted promotion delivery.

* Contributed major features/bug-fixes to a Play(Java) based backend.

* Wrote Python/bash scripts for deployments, generating data for performance testing.

Note: Not interested in front-end only opportunities.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
niuzeta
Software Development Engineer

    
    
      Location:Seattle, WA
      Remote:No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer to stay in Seattle.
      Technologies: Lisp, Java, AWS, back-end,
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacekkim/
      Email: jacek.imagest@gmail.com, me@jacekim.dev
    

I've been in the industry for 7-8 years. I specialize in building reliable
system with large scale. I'm passionate about distributed systems, and making
things run more reliably than before.

I've worn many different hats throughout my life - farming, construction, odd-
jobs, occasional P.I, helped with startups, large corps and projects, medium-
sized projects as an engineer. I've had the most success as a software
engineer. Cultural fit is big for me.

Beyond the experience and technical skills, here's what I bring to the table -
I work well with people. I understand that in the end, software is written by
the humans, and is used/read by the humans. I recognize that I'm being paid to
provide value, and not to merely churn code. No, I'm not a lone rockstar
developer nor do I aspire to me. I used to be, but not anymore.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
autokatalyst
Location: New York Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Business Process Automation

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.

Experienced full-stack developer with a machine learning focus. Building data-
driven applications that deliver material business results is my specialty.
I've been fortunate enough to work in a variety of industries from
Quantitative Finance to Insurance Technology (InsurTech) and Recycling & Waste
Management Technology (WasteTech). I'm pragmatic, professional, and put a
strong emphasis on communicating clearly and developing projects towards
mutually accepted first priniciples. Happy to chat about your specific domain
and what might be achievable. I enjoy solving business problems with software
and diving into various domains and building solutions that have a material
impact on the bottom line. One of my best performing projects (continues to
save millions annually) required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30%
coding. Another recent project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine
that's given a $250+M funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's
money. I've produced results working both as a member of a technical team and
independently (working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Web Developer/ETL Developer

\---------------------------

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but in plans.

Skills: Web Development, Data/Web Scraping, ETL Development. Blogging and
Teaching

Technologies: Laravel, Django, Flask, Selenium/Requests, Elasticsearch,
Airflow, Bonobo, custom Data Pipelines in Python.

Programming: PHP, C#, Ruby, Java and a bit of Go. Though I am a polyglot
programmer.

Resume/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com.

I have been working as a remote developer for a US-based startup where I have
set up and managed an infrastructure to run data pipelines that acquire data
from different resources 24/7\. Besides, I have worked a decade+ as a Web
developer and well versed about the core concepts related to modern
development. I am also into system optimization and love to find ways to speed
up systems; be it on website or backend DB and other application servers. I am
looking for remote work and I am capable to manage my own workflow and tasks.

Recently I started learning OpenCV for fun and made a toy app, called
_ImageInsights_ You can learn more about it on my blog
([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/create-a-simplest-image-
search-e...](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/create-a-simplest-image-search-
engine-in-opencv-and-flask/)). The demo video is also available
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0uVcYGpDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0uVcYGpDc))

------
pxue
If you need a one stop shop to launch your idea or manage your data, I offer:

Backend:

Go (REST/RPC api, toolchain) Databases (postgres/mysql) and other related tech
to quickly mvp an idea

Frontend: React/React Native

Big Data (data transformation, analysis, warehousing):

Apache Spark, AWS Glue / RDS / Redshift

System related:

AWS VPC/EC2/S3 management and Docker containerization

Free consultation and estimation, no commitment required. Message to contact
or email paul@mannr.co

------
morenoh149
Location: New York, NY nyc Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and
machine learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers
Javascript (React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby
on Rails, Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres),
experienced translating high level requirements into data models (information
systems) OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2
running python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and
cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). CV: [https://harrymoreno.com/hire-
me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me),
[https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-
Moreno-b....](https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-Moreno-b.pdf)
Email: morenoh149@gmail.com

------
jamestimmins
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, Django, React, Postgres, AWS, Heroku, MySql, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1igralyB4mxyRuBfLvBNXziyW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1igralyB4mxyRuBfLvBNXziyWlfLyNWzb5ggQRL5YKyY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: james at internaltools.io

I'm a full stack software developer with five years of experience. I spent the
first three at a fast-growing ecommerce startup, primarily working on internal
tools and APIs. For the past 18 months I've worked as an internal tools
consultant, helping non-technical companies plan and build tools that help
their businesses scale more effectively. I'm currently working on a book about
Django APIs.

I'm particularly interested in jobs that would give me the chance to further
build skills in statically typed languages and/or working a large scale. Long
run, I'd like to exclusively focus on backend development and systems.

------
rmbibeault
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp, Python, Linux, git

Github: github.com/Duderichy

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-
bibeault-355512159/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-bibeault-355512159/)

Resume: see LinkedIn, and message me their, or email me for a copy.

Email: RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

Editor: vim/emacs

Physics major (Bachelors of Science) turned software developer. Closing one
year as a backend developer at a common lisp shop. Looking to move to a linux
based company. (macOS as workstation computer/laptops is great too!). Avid
learner, currently finish up Designing Data Intensive applications.

Would be glad to work at a company that uses a functional language, such as
Haskell, especially if they don't expect new employees to come in already
knowing the language.

Ambitious: only been at the company a year and spent a significant amount of
time this summer directing an intern, overhauled the build system the company
uses internally (set up jenkins over previous system).

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
johnnyfived

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open (depends on job)
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, SQL, Elasticsearch, Electron, React, Redux, Unity, Microcontrollers
      Résumé/CV: https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-Resume-2019.pdf
      Email: johnnyddunn@gmail.com
    

Looking for a full-time role in NYC or remote; also open to relocation
depending on job. I have worked on various machine learning projects in NLP
and CV, and have experience building chatbots, web crawlers, and ETL data
pipelines. Looking for stability, interesting challenges / customers, and
working with innovative tech.

GitHub: [https://github.com/jddunn](https://github.com/jddunn) Portfolio:
[https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/)

------
anuragsoni
Location: Greater Boston Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: OCaml, C++, Rust, Elixir, Typescript, Scala

Github: [https://github.com/anuragsoni](https://github.com/anuragsoni)

Email: hackernews@sonianurag.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anuragsoni13/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anuragsoni13/)

Résumé: Available on the Linkedin page. I can email a pdf copy on request.

Currently working as a full-stack engineer. I'm looking to transition back to
a more backend focussed role. Most of my work experience has been using C++ to
build backend systems, but i've recently been using Typescript (with Angular)
and Java for my current team at work.

Outside of work my current interests have been OCaml and working on improving
the OCaml story for web usecases. example:
[https://github.com/anuragsoni/routes](https://github.com/anuragsoni/routes)

------
buraktas
Location: Istanbul/Turkey Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: -
Java, Spring Framework - NodeJS - Python (Flask) - AWS | Dynamodb, SQS, SNS,
Lambda, Redshift, API Gateway, S3 etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/burakaktas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/burakaktas/)

Email: buraktas@gmail.com

I have ~5 years of hands-on experience in implementing and designing backend
services in addition with 3+ years of full stack development.

My Specialties are; \- Design and implement scalable, fault-tolerant, high-
performance end-to-end systems. \- Maintain and add new features into existing
systems. \- Migrating from monolith legacy code base architectures into
scalable micro-webservices on cloud technologies like AWS by a proper planning
and testing. \- Optimize both code base and independent systems to increase
performance in both async event-driven and synchronous architectures.

------
sequence7
Hi. I've been building platforms and teams for almost 20 years initially as a
developer, architect and consultant for everything from tiny startups to giant
multi-nationals and more recently as VP of Engineering and Head of Technology
for series A/B startups.

I am focused on enabling high performance delivery through continuous
integration, continuous testing, continuous improvement, measurable quality,
automation and servant leadership.

I'm looking to join a fully remote friendly team with the opportunity to learn
from each other so you if have an opportunity you think might be suitable I
would love to talk to you.

Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: GCP, AWS, Azure, JS, C#, Go, Python, SQL, NoSQL and many more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/)

Email: hnh@admcpr.com

Blog: [https://admcpr.com](https://admcpr.com)

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Not ideally, but not impossible_

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React, Vue, Electron), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: _[https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv)
(please forgive the expired certificate for now...)_

Email: _rrafairley@gmail_

\---

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

I'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about different
kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side projects.

------
palominoz
Hi, I am 30 years old italian software engineer (bachelor's degree). I have
various experiences in software development and system administration. I work
now both on my own with my customers, formerly as an enterprise software
developer and now as a CRM consultant and developer for an italian software
agency. After 7 years of experience in this field in Italy I open myself to
opportunities from all around the world. I hope to find people to work and
have fun together, with solid values and principles on the job and in life. If
interested I would be happy to give all my information. Thanks

    
    
        Location: Italy
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes but depends on the offer
        Technologies: linux, php, ruby, javascript, and many more, see cv. willing to learn anything we need to complete the job
        Résumé/CV: will send on request
        Email: palominoz@me.com

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
mvcatsifma
Location: Netherlands Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go/Golang, Java, JavaScript, Python, Node.js, ExpressJS, D3.js,
React, Vue, Angular, Agile/Scrum, SQL/NoSQL Databases, CI/CD, containerization

Resume/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/y2nt5y7m](https://tinyurl.com/y2nt5y7m)

Email: mvcatsifma@gmail.com

I am a pragmatic software engineer with over 15 years of experience in both
remote and on-site roles, and my current focus is on development in Go. Over
the past 10 years I have served as a consultant on several projects for
leading Dutch companies in diverse industries as well as government entities.
My technical background includes extensive work in Java and JavaScript
including many of the most popular frameworks and libraries.

My primary interest is Go development projects on a remote basis. I am a
native Dutch speaker with full professional proficiency in English and German.

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

I recently completed my MS in Bioengineering at the University of Colorado AMC
with an emphasis on super-resolution nano-bio-optics. With my background in
engineering and experience developing novel tools and designs, I am excited to
help you develop bleeding edge products that improve all lives. My 8+ years of
experience in bioengineering, applied physics, and research makes me a good
fit for your company, and I look forward to discussing the future with you.

------
gnaman
Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and decent experience with Smart
Contracts.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/naman1-gupta/](https://github.com/naman1-gupta/)

Résumé: [http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: Full stack generalist with an inclination towards backend systems.
Strong software engineering fundamentals looking for software engineering
roles. Beginner understanding of production systems, especially interested in
platform engineering, site reliability engineering and backend engineering
jobs

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not before Summer of 2020.

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, GCP, Docker, TypeScript/Javascript,
React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
ra00l
Location: Bucharest (Romania)

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front-end (Angular, Knockout, a bit of React), css/less/scss

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ra00l/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ra00l/)

Email: raul (@) creativeclr.com

\-----------

Started as a backend developer (still have a lot of skills in that area) but
slowly transitioned to front-end, where things are more exciting.

I am learning the concepts behind every front-end framework I am working with
and discover both the good and the bad parts. Hence I can adapt to any new and
shiny thing out there.

I maintain a couple of side projects for which I've also done some support for
and realized the amount of difference the right message/explanation can make
(regardless of how beautiful the code was written).

I am looking to bring value to a company either as an employee or as an
external consultant.

------
dylrich
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I am willing to consider a few other places in the U.S.
or Canada. I strongly prefer remote or local to Minneapolis

Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, Elasticsearch,
GIS

Website: [https://dylrich.com](https://dylrich.com)

Email: dylan[at]neatmaps.com

Resume: Available on request

I am looking for a position primarily writing Go, but I am certainly willing
to work with other languages -- Python, Rust, or Elixir would be great. I have
extensive experience in geospatial, GIS and mapping technologies from frontend
to backend. I currently handle productionizing data science outputs, including
machine learning models and complex data aggregations, for a SaaS product in
the logistics space. I'm also interested in deployment technologies and would
consider a position on an operations/"DevOps" team.

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred. I would consider spending up to 4 months/year on site if
necessary.

Willing to relocate: Not completely, as indicated above.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with 3 years of experience in Front-end, Back-end
and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm passionate
about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning about it. A
web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for me.

------
vstuart
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: ML, NLP, graphical models, information extraction, genetics,
genomics

Résumé/CV:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf)
|
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/vision.html](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/vision.html)
|
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html)
| [https://persagen.com/resources/biokdd-
review.html](https://persagen.com/resources/biokdd-review.html)

Email: (@gmail.com) Victoria.A.Stuart

------
djbeadle

      Location: US East Coast and New England
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Yes!
      Technologies: Python, C#, Angular2+, HTML/CSS/JS, DevOps 
      Résumé/CV: https://danielbeadle.net/Daniel_Beadle_Resume.pdf
      Email: djbeadle [at gmail]
      Website: https://danielbeadle.net
    

Are you looking for a junior developer with full stack web development
experience? I might be the right applicant for you! I graduated in May of 2018
and have been honing my skills building enterprise software applications. Now
I’m looking for an opportunity on a fast-paced agile team building cool things
where I can learn and contribute a lot!

(Alternatively if are you looking for someone a software developer who can
also produce their own PCB and read a simple circuit diagram, I want to talk
to you too!)

------
muhammadn

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python, Golang, Elixir, PHP/Laravel, *BSD/Linux, Docker, PostgreSQL/MySQL/SQLite/MSSQL, MongoDB, React/React Native, Git/CVS, LDAP, SKey/Kerberos V, ZSH, iptables/openbsd pf/ipfw, IPv4/IPv6 routing
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch804h5fx0cqle7/Cover%20Letter.doc?dl=0
      Email: zaihan@unrealasia.net
      Github: https://github.com/muhammadn
      Blog: https://unrealasia.net
    

22 years in managing systems and networks, 9 years in software development and
can work in many parts of the stack. Comfortable with building software from
the source code (eg. Linux kernel/BSD make world) including customising the
System.

Used Linux since 1997 and BSD user since 1999. Can work on Solaris if needed.

Software dev. Mostly Rails for building backend prototypes, Golang when
performance is concerned (and had to build out microservices), python for
occasional data scraping or creating reports and PHP which is common for
webapps. For many years worked on MySQL and PostgreSQL, however, i use SQLite
for local dev and 1 year using MSSQL for a legacy coldfusion application.

I am also capable on hardware (mostly Raspberry PI and Industrial PCs, for
cross compiling over drivers and kernels)

Also have built Mobile apps using React Native (Android and iOS) with Rails
API Backend.

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.awesell.mo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.awesell.mobile.app&hl=en)
iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/my/app/awesell/id1273551487](https://apps.apple.com/my/app/awesell/id1273551487)

Currently looking for DevOps or Backend Engineer role but i can work in
different parts of the stack.

------
Ellipsis753
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full-Stack, C, C++, PHP, Python (2/3), Java, Hardware Design,
JavaScript, Amazon Web Services, MYSQL, Linux, MicroPython, Java Spring Boot,
JavaScript Backbone, JavaScript Marionette, REST APIs, HTML(5), CSS(3),
responsive design, jQuery, Underscore, LESS, SASS, WordPress, WooCommerce,
STOMP, WebSockets.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shaneevanstone/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shaneevanstone/)

Email: shanee@ifnotequal.com

Hi. I'm currently MakerClub's Chief Technology Officer and a Full-Stack
Developer. I provide guidance and expertise as we bring making and programming
to children across the UK. I also built the online platform, website and
hardware.

I think I'd fit a medium-sized IoT startup pretty well, but definitely open to
other things too.

------
mutableDev
Location: Prague, Czech Republic (US Citizen, native english speaker)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, Kotlin, Java, React Native, Python, TypeScript

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)

Email: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

I'm a freelance software engineer specializing in mobile app development. I've
been working remotely for the last 5 years. My experience with mobile apps
goes back to 2010 and most recently includes React Native, Kotlin and lots of
Swift.

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

I've worked with Python on several projects, specifically on custom hardware
with Bluetooth LE / GATT and for SDK development.

Looking for individual contributor or team lead role.

------
sinisamikulic
Web application engineer and consultant with 7 years of experience focused on
highly successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies)). Looking for full time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://sinisamikulic.com](https://sinisamikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

A sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
martinraag

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (possibly at a later date)
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Swift, C#, Linux, Docker, Git, AWS, Google Cloud, PostgreSQL, React
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-raag-391a2430/
      Email: martin.raag[at]gmail.com
    

I’m a software engineer with over 10 years of experience. I’m mostly focused
on backend development, but have been involved in a variety of projects during
my career, including distributed systems, test automation, web apps and data
processing pipelines. I have 2 years management experience as the Head of
Engineering at a post series-A startup.

Ideally, I’m looking to join a committed team working on interesting
challenges full time, but am also open to consulting opportunities.

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: lleolin@fastmail.com

I have been developing web applications in Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a
hobbyist and a professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as
Padrino or Hanami. I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity
and desire to build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very
open to opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in
React), or move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

------
mad_eye_ai
Location: Ukraine(GMT+2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, jupyter notebook, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Keras, PyTorch, data science, machine learning, computer vision

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2EmdRLf](https://bit.ly/2EmdRLf)

Email: [http://tny.im/hH5](http://tny.im/hH5)

LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/2Tqo6aV](https://bit.ly/2Tqo6aV)

\----

* 10+ years of experience in web development(full-stack).

* Co-founder of successful and profitable software product company. Took part in designing the architecture, solving most critical problems, hiring and interviewing new developers, programming.

* Have commercial Machine Learning experience.

* Won 3rd place in "Concept to Clinic" \- Open Source ML Challenge

* Have other non-commercial ML experience.

\----

Looking for Machine Learning Engineer position.

------
akbarnama
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: YES - Experienced working remote since 2009

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Django, Rust, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani/](https://linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com ====================================

I love exploring new programming languages which expose me to a new paradigm
or a new way of thinking. I am currently exploring Rust and made
[http://mypaper.vishalsodani.com](http://mypaper.vishalsodani.com) using
actix-web. I also made
[https://words.vcreation.xyz](https://words.vcreation.xyz) in Sanic, a python
async webframework. I am planning to learn Forth in next few months.

I am hoping to work on a rust project.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap,
Responsive Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer specializing in using modern web tools to build user-
focused websites and web applications. I have strong web fundamentals and a
versatile skill set. Experienced at working remotely and collaboratively.
Looking to take on new challenges.

------
stevendaye
I am a full stack developer living in West Africa. I am looking forward to
working in a startup remotely, wherein I can learn new skills, tackle new
challenges and grow.

I have a associate degree in Telecommunications but I switched to software
development career where I got pratical skills through online courses. I have
over two years of JavaScript experience.

Location: West Africa.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes if only required but prefer remote.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/ES7, NodeJS, Express, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB,
Socket.IO, OAuth Systems, MySQL, Sqlite3, JQuery, Ajax. Familiar with TDD/BDD,
Docker, Microservices and Message Queuing Protocols like RabbitMQ.

Resumé/CV: [https://github.com/stevendaye](https://github.com/stevendaye).
(Resumé given on demand through email).

Email: dev.stevendaye@yahoo.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
gkamisli
Location: Dublin, Amsterdam,, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), Java, R,
SQL, Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyRQryUv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in
September). I am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
atlashugsby
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, JS/HTML5/CSS, C#, Ruby, PHP, SQL, React, Vue, WebRTC, Etc

Résumé/CV:

This might be an interesting one. I have deep experience in the streaming
vertical, both in the adult and gaming (Twitch) space, having just gotten out
of 4 years of founding a company in that niche.

I have experience with low-latency video streaming (WebRTC, RTMP, etc.)
embedded programming to create interactive environments (live confetti
cannons, on-screen heart-rate monitors, DMX controlled fog-machines, lighting,
etc,) as well as creating custom computer-vision, augmented reality and shader
effects for streaming software.

Having managed and run various streaming brands, I also have a deep
understanding of marketing, driving engagement, spend and other viewer
metrics.

Please reach out for more details.

Email: atlashugsby@gmail.com

------
ditn
Location: London, UK Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, RxJava, Gradle, AndroidX, Retrofit, OkHttp,
Dagger2, Koin, security/encryption, cryptocurrency

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
bennett-4784b327/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-bennett-4784b327/)

Website: [https://adambennett.dev](https://adambennett.dev)

Email: info@adambennett.dev

Worked in early-stage fintech startups for a number of years now, looking to
move to something slightly more established unless it's a great fit or an
interesting problem.

Passionate about Android, experienced in launching products from scratch and
re-architecting legacy codebases, security, OSS. Capable team lead or
individual contributor.

------
randrianov
Location: Minsk, Belarus(GMT+3)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: open for short-term trips

Technologies: angular, react, ux/ui design

Resumes:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11A8z6gkO2-KMpdf8vGwK...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11A8z6gkO2-KMpdf8vGwK4LkHivyliGYR?usp=sharing)

Email: raman.andryianau@creativeit.io

References:
[https://clutch.co/profile/creativeit](https://clutch.co/profile/creativeit)

Github: [https://github.com/creativeit](https://github.com/creativeit)

We are the small team of full-stack javascript and ux/ui experts. Trusted by
open-source community. Design and develop b2b web data platforms/dashboards.

------
bengoa
Location: Germany (traveling)

Remote: Yes (I'm only considering remote positions)

Willing to relocate: Occasional travel to HQ to company retreat

Technologies: Rails, Python, Node.js, PostgresSQL, Browsers, React, Ember.js,
Vue, Frontend, Cryptography, Blockchain, Docker, AWS

Resume/CV:
[http://david.bengoarocandio.com/cv/](http://david.bengoarocandio.com/cv/)

Email: david@bengoarocandio.com

I have tons of experience in everything web and not web related, I would like
to tackle hard problems in blockchain, novel uses of EC cryptography,
robotics, or hard scalability problems.

I have had a lot of side projects over the years so I have experience in a
wide variety of things, like browser hacking , embedded devices (Esp. STM32),
cryptocurrency and web scraping.

------
erstott
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes (Open to it) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: React, Node.js, JavaScript ES6, working with third-party APIs,
HTML, CSS, SASS, SQL, Postgres, Material ui, git version control, GitHub and
many more Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19BD1IBJfS9t1MyOI7KoNjr5DKtf...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19BD1IBJfS9t1MyOI7KoNjr5DKtfWSqBL/view?usp=sharing)

Email: erika.r.stott@gmail.com LinkedIn- www.LinkedIn.com/erikastott GitHub-
[https://github.com/estott10/](https://github.com/estott10/) Portfolio -
www.erikastott.com

~~~
erstott
I love learning, and want to become the best developer I can be. I am a maker
- I enjoy creating in my career. I believe in producing quality code and
welcome input from team members.

My coding journey also includes having successfully completed a React and
Node.js focused coding bootcamp while working full time. I also have
experience working with the engineering team at fast paced started up called
Rocksbox which included implementing the redesign the About Us page, billing
address verification, authentication, participation in scrum practices, and
the re-write of an application for another small business.

------
mgkimsal
Location: Wake Forest, NC

Remote: Yes / preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity (periodic onsite in US is not a
problem)

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Zend, others), Java/Grails/Spring, JavaScript
(jQuery, Vue, Angular, etc), mobile/ionic, MySQL/PostgreSQL/Elastic/SOLR,
Twilio/Nexmo, AWS/cloud friendly.

Résumé/CV: [https://michaelkimsal.com](https://michaelkimsal.com)

Email: michael@kimsal.com

Have been working in web/tech for ~25 years; able to work solo, with team or
manage the team; communicate with multiple levels at a company (support to
C-level).

Main site: [https://michaelkimsal.com](https://michaelkimsal.com) \- links to
blog/CV/etc there.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
Cenk

      Location: Europe 
      Remote: Yep 
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Skills: Frontend, Product Management, UX + UI, some PHP, Wordpress, SEO, growth
      Résumé/CV: https://cenk.co/CV.pdf
      Email: work@cenk.co
      Looking for: Freelance work or to relocate to London or somewhere equally exciting

Worked at a YC startup in Stockholm for two years as Head of Digital (small
team, so product management combined with plenty of hands-on frontend work). I
went full-time on my own project in the edtech space this January, Citationsy
(a reference management app with 150K users). I’m available for frontend work
(no React or Angular), freelance or full-time considered.

------
SlySherZ
Location: Esposende, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, C++ but also dabble in Ruby, Rust and Elixir

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: slysherz (at) gmail (dot) com

Khan Academy:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/profile/SlySherZ/profile](https://www.khanacademy.org/profile/SlySherZ/profile)

Github: [https://github.com/slysherz](https://github.com/slysherz)

Self-taught programmer with almost 3 years of experience. I started a Physics
degree but left midway through to study programming and computer science,
using formal online resources like MIT OpenCourseWare. I love Physics, Math,
solving hard problems and learning new things.

------
soissons
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Magento, Python, Django, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/149gSCPKbNY0YM2NeoTQP7umFqWX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/149gSCPKbNY0YM2NeoTQP7umFqWXqAOrT/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dns.hn[at]protonmail.com

Software engineer with 5 years of professional experience in web development,
technical leadership and project management. Much of my professional
experience is in PHP and I have focused my open source and project work on
learning Python. I have a special love for clean code, architecture and
automation. I'm interested in backend/full-stack positions.

~~~
artkravchenko
Location: Russia (available _worldwide_ ; English proficiency is
conversational).

Remote: Yes, I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of _4–7
hours_ for more than _3 years_ already; I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ with
close communication.

Willing to relocate: Yes, if needed.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Babel, AST modification,
HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Jest, Docker; also product analytics, back end and
DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

Résumé/CV: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX. An open-
source contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries. Increased conversions
up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ , optimized performance
metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Aside from regular front end development with HTML, CSS and React, I
specialize in performance optimizations and infrastructure. What else I can do
for you:

\- increase conversion rates

\- optimize your web application by far

\- speed up your experimentation and release cycles

\- improve customization capabilities of UI

\- increase the stability of your web application

\- make your project's development more scalable and maintainable

\- mentor your Junior developers

\- work along with managers to plan, extend and prioritize tasks

\- work with incomplete or rapidly changing requirements

\- configure Google Analytics and provide the right data to make product
decisions

\- optimize your business processes with self-hosted open source solutions

_____

Learn much more about my capabilities with _concrete examples_ from the
experience on my website
[https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com). I've provided a
detailed explanation of the projects I've contributed to along with relevant
professional accomplishments — all in one place! I'm sure it will save you a
lot of time!

_____

Other experience:

\- product analytics (advanced configuration of Google Analytics)

\- DevOps (Docker, Docker Compose, pm2)

\- back end (Koa, Bookshelf.js, Knex.js, PostgreSQL)

_____

Available on the basis that's suitable for you, but prefer working full-time
or part-time.

Feel free to get in touch — it's always a pleasure for me to meet new people,
to help them, and to learn new things!

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
bigsassy
Location: Rockville, MD, USA (Washington DC metro region)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript (ES6+), Django, Celery, Node, React, React
Native, PostgreSQL, AWS, PostGIS, Docker, many more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpalakovichcarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpalakovichcarr/)

Email: carreric@gmail.com

Co-founder of a funded startup that's winding down due to lack of traction.
Looking for a new home in the DC area or remote. I've previously written
software for The Washington Post, Truth Initiative (anti-smoking campaign),
and ADP (among others). Happy doing full-stack, or working exclusively in the
front-end or back-end.

------
Random_Person
Location: Fairmont, WV, USA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: PHP/Laravel - JavaScript - CSS/Bootstrap - SQL (MariaDB/MySQL) -
HTML - I'll learn anything. I pick up things rather quickly and love expanding
my technical knowledge.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheveedodd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheveedodd/)

Email: cheveedodd@gmail.com

I've been doing full-stack stuff for about 4 years now. I was a SysAdmin
before that on Windows domains. I got into software because I had customers
that needed specific solutions they weren't finding elsewhere. Decided I could
do it myself, so I did. It's been great.

------
gustavo-roganti
Location: Ubatuba, Sao Paulo, Brazil (UTC/GMT -3)

Remote: Yes / only

Willing to relocate: No / Periodic onsite in Brazil would be OK

Technologies: Full Stack Web Developer PHP/JS (Yii, Zend Framework, Symfony),
CMS (PimCore, Wordpress, Magento), CSS (Flex, Grids, Bootstrap), and more
(SQL, Regex, .htaccess, jQuery, RaphaelJS, etc)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/gustavo-roganti/about-
me](https://github.com/gustavo-roganti/about-me)

Email: gustavo.roganti@gmail.com

I worked for several web agencies in Europe, now I am living in beautiful
Ubatuba, Brazil.

I worked as a Full Stack Web Developer, using PHP and JavaScript. I also did a
few UX designs and I worked in a development support team.

------
nikshawarma
Location: Singapore Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes! Technologies: Golang,
swift, objective-C Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lojbsjvn0jyx93/Nikhil%27s%20Resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lojbsjvn0jyx93/Nikhil%27s%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: hnjob@nikhil.sh

I have been doing iOS development for 5 years and recently made the jump to
backend about 9 months ago to be a more “fullstack” dev. I’m currently working
on User authentication and profiling, mainly IAM and have experience with
Auth0

I’m a Singaporean so US visas (H1B1) are basically guaranteed, and it’ll be
pretty easy to get anywhere else too

------
pvenable
Location: Sacramento, CA (Fair Oaks)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Ruby/Rails, Scala, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Elm,
GraphQL, HTML, CSS, SQL, or anything you need me to learn. Recently exploring
AWS, Elixir, Haskell, and Rust.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1e6EnnjFajmcnuXnEOEA4ebWVUB...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1e6EnnjFajmcnuXnEOEA4ebWVUBksHkWQ)

Email: pvenable@gmail.com

\---

Over 14 years of full-stack web development experience. Into TDD, DDD, and
CI/CD. Leaning toward static typing and/or functional programming these days,
but happy to dive back into anything I know or learn something new. Available
immediately. No travel. Thanks!

------
elliotec
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

Remote: YES (preferred)

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Engineering management, JavaScript, React, Node, GraphQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResume.pdf](https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResume.pdf)

Email: me@michaelelliott.me

Website: [https://elliotec.com](https://elliotec.com)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec](https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec)

I'm looking to apply my skills as a technical engineering manager at a company
with plans to grow, or engineering IC roles with potential to move into
leadership.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes (Remote Preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Please drop me a mail and I'd be happy to send in my
resume.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5+ years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks,
VueJS to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5+ years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position
as a backend/fullstack developer.

------
akd123
Location: US, willing to relocate to most places and won't need relocation
assistance. Currently in Greenville, SC. I'm also very open to relocating to
EU and CA, but might need a bit of assistance then, and would need
sponsorship.

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, React, Redux, Express.js, CSS, HTML,
Sequelize, Git, Heroku, Travis CL, Agile, PostgresSQL, Webpack, Mocha, Chai

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kLQDGXKaFP0ScxsyWh0aT8JMz5n...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kLQDGXKaFP0ScxsyWh0aT8JMz5nKUnH_/view)

Email: armondavani[at]gmail[dot]com

------
mrcool_ru
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP: Laravel, Symfony, Yii
    
      - Javascript: Backbone, Angular JS, Vue.js, React, React-Native
    
      - SQL: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Microsoft SQL Server
    
      - NoSql: ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Redis
    
      - Docker, AWS
    

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov](http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov)

Email: mrcool.ru <at> gmail.com

\-------------

Senior Fullstack developer with more than 8-year background in web
development, with excellent problem-solving skills. Strong knowledge of OOP
principles, and design patterns. Extremely good in PHP, SQL, and JavaScript.

------
pratu16x7
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Visa assistance needed for jobs outside India)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, VueJs, HTML/CSS, Django/Flask

Resume/CV:
[https://pratu16x7.com/resume.pdf](https://pratu16x7.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@pratu16x7.com

A software engineer with 2.5 years of experience of working on open-source
software and B2B web technologies, and a passion for creating developer-
friendly APIs. I'm best known for my work in the ERPNext ecosystem, and as the
author of the well-received Frappe Charts.

Website: [https://pratu16x7.com/](https://pratu16x7.com/)

------
afoxley
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Javascript, Node.js, Python, Postgresql, Django, Linux,
Android, iOS, C#, DSP, plus lots more. Full stack from kernel to UI.
Engineering management experience in a startup context.

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qElqS5txKkzaSG-rz-
XnkrzV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qElqS5txKkzaSG-rz-
XnkrzV1C-8g5-MjSonazcTTkw/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: austinf@gmail.com

Lots of experience at early stage startups, would consider another one with
the right idea, let's chat! Otherwise potentially looking to go deeper on a
larger team.

------
rkop
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, definitely yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python, Java, databases (T-SQL/MS SQL Server; PL/SQL; NoSQL too)

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: rkop[at]protonmail.com

I'm a junior developer with almost a year of professional experience in Java
and database administration, and more than ten years of tinkering with various
technologies on my own (including webdev, gamedev, Android development and
minor freelance work). So, as a self-taught developer, I'm capable and more
than willing to learn new things rapidly. Currently I'm interested in Python
and NLP/AI, but I'm open to other options, so feel free to email me.

------
ikerkeb

      Location: Paris, France
    
      Remote: Yes.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within Japan.
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, ReactJS, ReactNative, docker, redis, rspec, sass, git
    
      Résumé/CV: https://ibrahim.io
    
      Email: hello@ibrahim.io
    

With 5 years of experience as a full stack developer, I have been contributing
to various projects that help clients achieve their goals. I am available for
taking on new work. Get a resume on my website
([https://ibrahim.io](https://ibrahim.io)) and get in touch.

------
JJDeviloper
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, have US and EU citizenship

Technologies: Unity Engine, Unreal Engine, .NET, Node.js, C#, Kotlin, Go,
Java, C, C++, Python, Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, TypeScript, Angular,
Bootstrap, Lisp, Clojure, MATLAB, Perl, SASS, CSS, LESS, SQL, PHP, x86, ARM,
Lua, Haskell, OCaml, Rust, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wEqLaQ_ojkboWUcAzyA_POBvV8...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wEqLaQ_ojkboWUcAzyA_POBvV8UTgvSK)

Email: jj_reibel@aol.com

Programmer and artist for over 30 years, full stack and mobile dev experience

------
zwerugafitil
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: it depends

Technologies: Javascript ES6, ES7, React, Redux, Node.js, PostCSS, Gulp,
Webpack, Pug

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nAkmI3rClSsuNxIuKmzNZ8Qb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nAkmI3rClSsuNxIuKmzNZ8QbT7Iezx_hEJJFkucAARg)

Email: mail@colomolome.com

Versatile Frontend developer looking for an opportunity to build human-
oriented high quality web products and SaaS apps in a great team of designers
and developers. Have a ton of hands-on experience building real world products
with modern web technologies. Also an experienced interfaces designer.

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I do front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, HTML/CSS, d3, Webpack,
etc).

My colleague does back-end, devops, system administration (Ruby on Rails,
Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.)

We're hireable as a team or individually.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

------
moqca
Location: Tijuana, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Six Sigma Black Belt Workforce planning and forecasting expert with very
strong analytical skills and deep understanding of continuous improvement
methodologies.

Looking for opportunities related to operations, strategic planning and
improvement focused roles.

Cursory knowledge of Python, Flask, Django, MSSQL, PostgreSQL

email:
[https://gist.github.com/moqca/e660546308a12e62c75ed3a225b3c7...](https://gist.github.com/moqca/e660546308a12e62c75ed3a225b3c7bd)

github: [https://github.com/moqca](https://github.com/moqca)

------
vascofazza
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)

Technologies: Java, Python, C, NLP, TensorFlow, Keras, Pytorch, scikit-learn,
pandas, Matplotlib, NLTK, spaCy, NumPy, SciPy, Nginx, Git, Android, Linux,
Embedded systems

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/federico-
scozzafava-3657a5128/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/federico-
scozzafava-3657a5128/) |
[http://wwwusers.di.uniroma1.it/~scozzafava/](http://wwwusers.di.uniroma1.it/~scozzafava/)

Email: federico.scozzafava at gmail.com

Experienced Phd student in NLP

------
mrdependable
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ReactJS, Redux, RoR, Elixir, PHP, (currently learning Node)

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: david@diweirich.com

I consider myself a full-stack dev, but am stronger on the front-end. For the
last 8 years I have been helping e-commerce companies build features for their
platforms, and doing rapid prototype development for startups. I'd love the
opportunity to join a team working on a digital product. I'm especially good
at creating beautiful, modern user interfaces, and have a strong background in
optimizing for search engines. Feel free to reach out with any additional
questions!

------
wronglebowski
Hello, I'm currently a IT Consultant offering CIO/CTO services to SMB clients.
I'm looking to move into a full time role as a Project Manager or DevOps
position with the right organization.

    
    
      Location: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
      Remote: Open to it
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Docker, AWS, Azure, General Networking/Firewall configuration, SysAdmin skills
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bTRF_m0E8SuY-DyZyv6CtPAFV-Y0NoKZ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: paul@suchprotech.com

------
javenkn
Hi, I'm a Front-End focused engineer seeking exciting opportunities where I
can learn, make an impact, and grow professionally. If you have any questions
feel free to email me. Thank you!

    
    
      Location: Honolulu, HI
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, React, Node, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/javenkn (Resume will be given on demand through email.)
      Portfolio: https://javen.netlify.com/
      Email: javenkn7@gmail.com

------
thomasahle
Location: Currently Denmark, but seeking to relocate.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, somewhere in the US where it's not too warm.

Technologies: Expert in data structures, ML and sketching. Proficient in Java,
Python, C, Haskell, SQL, Javascript, etc. and various machine learning
libraries.

Résumé/CV: thomasahle.com/cv.pdf

Website: thomasahle.com

Email: thomas@ahle.dk

In the past year I have been the Chief Machine Learning Officer of a Danish
NLP startup (SupWiz) as well as a Post Doc researcher. For personal reasons
I'm interested in relocating to North America. I'm interested in Research
Engineer type positions, possibly Data Scientist.

------
danish9412

      Location: Anywhere in the US
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, AWS, Microservices, REST API, MongoDB, Postgress, Docker, Kubernetes, Javascript, CICD, DevOps
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddiqui-danish/
      Email: danish9412@gamail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/danish9412

\-------- Experienced Software Engineer with 3 years of experience ranging
from a startup to big organizations. Would be happy to chat more on LinkedIn
or email.

------
aiNohY6g
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Scientific software development, modeling, python, data
curation+analysis, hybrid ML, + many others.

Résumé/CV: PharmD-PhD. cf.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aureliengrosdidier/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aureliengrosdidier/)
\+
[https://aurelien.latitude77.org/certificat_aurelien_grosdidi...](https://aurelien.latitude77.org/certificat_aurelien_grosdidier_SIB_english.pdf)

Email: aurelien.grosdidier+hn@gmail.com

------
bkcreate
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes. Can start immediately anywhere in the US or EU and
open to other countries/regions.

Technologies: Python, Java, VBA

Resume : [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-
haggerty-936a73104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-haggerty-936a73104/)

email: khaggerty1@crimson.ua.edu

I recently completed my bachelor's degree in Math and am going back to school
online to study computer science. Looking for an opportunity to learn on the
job and make the transition from hobby programmer to professional.

------
newgradapp
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS, ML

Resume: On request

Email: a.huang@nyu.edu

Github: [https://github.com/sssss465](https://github.com/sssss465)

Recent graduate from New York University. Looking for new grad / junior roles
in full-stack, backend, or machine learning. Has experience working in the
front end and on the backend. Most recent role was working on model
compression on Tensorflow Lite. My interests lie in creating visualizations
and working with data. I have also created d3 chart statistics.

------
kaimell
Hello im Kaimell i'm a graphic designer and art director based in L.A. I've
designed everything from logos, hats, and apps, to posters, business cards,
and full on branding campaigns.

Location: Los Angeles Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Adobe
Photoshop, Adobe Indesign, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Dreamweaver, Adobe
Aftereffects, Adobe XD, Adobe Lightroom

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/yyvfgo3b](https://tinyurl.com/yyvfgo3b) Email:
reykaiqueendesigns@gmail.com

------
evc
Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React-Native, NodeJS, GraphQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/medet](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/medet)

Email: m.tleukabiluly@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/vko-online](https://github.com/vko-online)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/2308005/medet-
tleukabiluly](https://stackoverflow.com/users/2308005/medet-tleukabiluly)

------
a1z26

      Location: Bangalore , India
    
      Willing to relocate: Depends on Location
    
      Technologies: Python:Selenium, BS4 ,C and C++, Android App Development, React and Node JS,SQL.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwQh68HLeUT2N19XMWVRaHA2d1VKa2NfN2tueTQtLTlILXhV/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: sharath.psh1@gmail.com
    
      github : https://github.com/sharath-psh
    
      Looking forward for an internship during Jan 2020 and a full-time job from July 2020.

------
0xboz
Location: US (East Coast)

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: London/Remote Remote: Optional Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
React, Graphql, Node, Rails, Redux, Mongo; Postgres. Resume:
[https://github.com/jonathanpeterwu](https://github.com/jonathanpeterwu)
linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu

The majority of my background is in early to mid stage startups in NY, Silicon
Valley. Working to get products to product market fit. Comfortable in an
agile, fast moving, environment.

Email: jonathan.x.wu at gmail.com

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

------
ilyazub
Location: Ukraine (GMT +2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (Webpack, puppeteer, jest, mocha, babel, Backbone.js,
React), Node.js, PHP, Bash

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ObcJPZ5BFMAX_Di7V06k16rukPJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ObcJPZ5BFMAX_Di7V06k16rukPJPBXFD/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: zaoooza92+work@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilyazub](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilyazub)

------
PRIMITAR
Location: Bangalore , India Willing to relocate: Depends on Location
Technologies: Python, Java:Selenium, UFT, VB scripts, Basic Android App
Development, MS SQL. Résumé/CV:[https://github.com/Primitar/My-Resume-
CV](https://github.com/Primitar/My-Resume-CV) Email:
primitar.srini@outlook.com github :
[https://github.com/Primitar](https://github.com/Primitar)

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Git, Linux, C, Go, Python, Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ansimita/ansimita.github.i...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ansimita/ansimita.github.io/master/cv.pdf)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

Website: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Completing studies by December. Available for full-time junior position in
early 2020.

------
kish10
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Charlotte NC, or Orlando FL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Pandas, Pytorch, Altair, Git, Spark, Druid, Docker,
React/React-Native

Résumé/CV: [https://docdro.id/lrZU3d4](https://docdro.id/lrZU3d4)

Email: kishan[@]utstat.utoronto.ca

Currently a Statistics PhD student, with a Master's in Statistics.

Have extensive experience with programming as a Data Scientist in a production
environment, where we used: Python, Spark, Druid (& SQL), to build our
forecasting system.

------
ristz
Role: Algorithm Development

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/rstz

Email: ristz@protonmail.com

Currently a PhD student in Algorithm Design with a Master's in Computer
Science, I plan to graduate in early 2020.

Looking to put my PhD to good use solving hard problems while writing solid,
performant code to do it. I have proven experience in designing new algorithms
for interesting network problems and a very solid foundation in programming,
computer science and probability theory / statistics.

------
stets
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not atm
Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Python, Flask, Django, Docker, Nodejs, SQL
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-
blake-31635252/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-blake-31635252/) Email:
stetson@heliositservices.com \---

Looking for a DevOps or Infra type role atm. Currently working as an SRE on a
SaaS application.

------
jafarlihi
Location: Azerbaijan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably)

Technologies: Java, Spring, TypeScript, Angular 2+, NgRx, Go, Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Kafka, RabbitMQ, Jenkins, Micronaut, Bash, C, SQL, Redis, MongoDB,
etc. Willing to learn new technologies.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/raw/master/CV-
HikmatJafa...](https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/raw/master/CV-
HikmatJafarli-20190830.pdf)

Email: jafarlihi@gmail.com

------
fpd4444
Location: Valencia, Spain

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, React, ES6+, Python (Anaconda, Jupyter, sklearn, numpy,
pandas and all the ML-related stuff), ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://igorsidorenko.com/cv/](https://igorsidorenko.com/cv/)

Email: fpd4444@gmail.com

Senior full stack developer (9 years of experience), tech entrepreneur and
former head of a department at an international bank. Looking for new
challenges as a pure engineer.

------
MrLeap
Location: Kansas City, MO USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, React, Redux, WebGL, ThreeJS, d3, mysql,
postgres, mongo, C#, Unity3d, Python, sklearn, keras, flask

Résumé/CV:
[http://joshleap.com/LeapJResume.pdf](http://joshleap.com/LeapJResume.pdf)

Email: joshleap@gmail.com

I have accumulated a breadth of experience in a lot of areas of development
over 15 years. My core specialties are full stack web development, 3d
application development and machine learning.

------
iamsb
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (Singapore, NZ)
Technologies: Java, Kafka, AWS, Spring, Neo4j Resume: On request Email bidwai
[dot] sushrut [at] gmail

Have built products from ground up to serve millions of user globally. In last
role, led design and implementation fraud and credit risk decisioning systems
for $2billion top line e-commerce sales. 2x entrepreneur, have run a 100
people company. Now focused on entrepreneurial engineering opportunities.

------
lukeHeuer
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes, and I have extensive experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Redis, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, Docker, and Linux.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.lukeheuer.com/resume/a1g](https://www.lukeheuer.com/resume/a1g)

Email: luke@heuerlabs.com

Full disclosure: I’m pretty far along in the process of exploring
opportunities and already have some offers on the table. I’m still open to
considering more opportunities for the time being.

------
juskrey
Location: Currently Florida, USA (need work permit)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, AWS

CV: [http://bit.ly/clojuretech2](http://bit.ly/clojuretech2)

Email: stan@immute.co

18 Year in professional software dev, 6 years production Clojure in different
domains (financial, maritime, social, media, crypto/blockchain etc). Also have
been in iOS, Android, Gamedev, low level C/C++, Assembler. See CV for details

------
drewshamrock
Location: Bay Area (in between San Francisco and Sacramento)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Flask, HTML and enough CSS to get by

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewshamrock/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/drewshamrock/)

Email: drewshamrock@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/LuchaBeast](https://github.com/LuchaBeast)

I'm looking for Junior level Python/Flask roles. I'm currently in a career
transition after 10 years of doing SEO (Search Engine Optimization). This
year, I left my Director of SEO job to dedicate my time to programming with
Python. I started with the Udacity Full Stack Nanodegree program, but after
some time spent with the program, I decided I would progress quicker by just
building.

I've built an e-commerce catalog app that uses Flask and PostgreSQL to store
product names and descriptions. Functionality includes the ability to
add/edit/delete products and there's also a json endpoint that allows the
retrieval of product information in json format.

I've also built and deployed
[https://www.allferryschedules.com/](https://www.allferryschedules.com/),
which is the early stages of a directory of ferry schedules in the United
States. It uses Flask for the routing and retrieval of data and is currently
using a Google Sheet for the storage of each time table. I use the Google
Sheets API via a 3rd party python library called gspread to connect to the
Google Sheet and retrieve the individual schedules for each route. I then use
memcached to cache the data because retrieving it each time from the Google
Sheet is very slow. Please view my github to see the progress I've made in
refactoring this app between version 1 and the current version. My next
endeavor is to rebuild and refactor this app again using TDD so I can gain
experience in writing and utilizing tests.

While I have plenty to learn, don't we all?, I believe I'm capable and
competent enough to contribute to a company at the Junior level and I'm hungry
for experience. If you are looking for Junior Python/Flask developers, please
reach out.

------
kandarp
Location: NV, USA

Remote: Yes, Open

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially SF/Bay area.

Technologies: NodeJS, React, React Native, C#, .NET, HTML, CSS, JS, AWS, SQL
(MySQL, PostgreS, SQL Server), Payment Processor, PDF Reports

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppx702COPEJyw9o6hszWCrL5Bvj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppx702COPEJyw9o6hszWCrL5BvjgFkRc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: {HNusername}dave@gmail.com

------
skepdimi
About: Fullstack developer with product development experience

Portfolio: [https://jonathandiaz.me/work](https://jonathandiaz.me/work)

Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: React, React Native, Vue, Node.js, Typescript, Ruby on Rails,
AWS S3, Redis, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Heroku

Résumé: [https://tinyurl.com/y3quc9to](https://tinyurl.com/y3quc9to)

Email: work@jonathandiaz.me

------
mgarfias
Hi there, ops type here. 20+ years of experience, AWS solutions architect
certified (associates right now, working on pro).

Location: Semi-rural Oregon Remote: Yes, please Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, Salt, Bash, *nix, etc. Resume:
[http://garfias.org/mike/resume.pdf](http://garfias.org/mike/resume.pdf)
Email: mike at garfias dot org

~~~
mgarfias
too late to edit, but: Due to $wife concerns, I need to goto something
established and stable. Can't do startups right now. Sorry.

------
gauthamzz

      Location: Kerala, India(+5:30)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Python, Js, React, Keras, Tendermint, Solidity, Django, Golang
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By4wRKJ5_4qJSUFyQ3doanlEQ00/view
      Website: https://gauthamzz.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/gauthamzz
      Email: thabeatsz@gmail.com

------
kenranosa
Location: Manila, Philippines (GMT+8)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python (Willing to work for free for one month
to get up to speed with tech requirements)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k7Zp6yxM_hn8sxo8x6rr_dny...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k7Zp6yxM_hn8sxo8x6rr_dnyeudtLfcyMeiRf4s_MKM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ken.ranosa@gmail.com

------
Azparat
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular 2+, SQL, .Net, C#, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Yho7jdC_BpUMLpn8_bQvmx1ojP...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Yho7jdC_BpUMLpn8_bQvmx1ojPzmdxRR)

Email: juan.villanueva505@gmail.com

Hi, I am a junior full stack developer currently working on a web app for
Santander and am looking to expand my personal skill set and experience.

------
linearza
Location: Cape Town, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: javascript (es6+), html, css/sass, ruby, sql - ember, rails,
cordova, d3/c3, postgresql, some aws, heroku, imgix, leaflet

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: linearza at gmail.com

Company undergoing retrenchments. Worked for them for 3 years on a fullstack
basis, developing end to end solutions. Developing since 2010. Open to new
frameworks and languages. Worked only for startups the past 6 years.

------
optimize

      Location: San Jose
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: only to Seattle
      Technologies: C++, speech, NLP, adversarial ML, (some) Rust
      Résumé/CV: Please email for resume
      Email: administraitor@protonmail.com
    

Have good experience in C++, speech and NLP. Have some open source
contributions. Quick learner, flexible with work as long as it falls in a
domain I'm interested in.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning / Data Science, Python / R / Julia, UI/UX,
HTML/CSS, React / Vue, SQL / GraphQL, Node, Adobe, Sketch / Invision / Figma

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv](https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Fullstack Machine Learning engineer. Can ship from mockup to production.

------
jontiritilli
Location: Southern California, USA Remote: yes Relocate: no Tech: full stack
JavaScript, Vue, react, html, css, scss. Node, express. Webscrapers, cms
migration, PHP and Wordpress. Linux + Apache/nginx webservers. Resume:
available on my website
[https://jonathantiritilli.com](https://jonathantiritilli.com) Email:
jontiritilli@gmail.com

------
dhruv123joshi

      Location: Ahmedabad, India
    
      Remote: Yes.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes(Anywhere)
    
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, Full-stack, AWS, Azure, and more
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lE6EUufvcfdA9Rz6O4EZwjDmAAsJCf2r/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: dhruv123joshi@gmail.com
      
      Website: https://dhruvjoshi.me

------
phkuo
Location: Palo Alto, CA Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IC design background, Biomedical/Wearable device, Cadence, FPGA,
Node.js, Python, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pohung-
kuo-363446175/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pohung-kuo-363446175/)

Email: phkuo@stanford.edu

Postdoc in Stanford. Looking for a good opportunity to connect to the
industry.

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
ReactJS, Redux, jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT,
MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
donretag
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch expert: committer, presenter, peer reviewer of the
official guide

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw](https://pastebin.com/2wGeVPKw)

------
Kulver
Location: Russia, Moscow (GMT+3).

Remote: yes (4 years of remote-only experience and lovin' it)

Willing to relocate: no, thanks (Moscow is awesome)

Technologies: Python, Flask, data engineering, machine learning, Docker,
PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch.

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/2493324](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/2493324)

Email: kulver@gmail.com

------
camilogiraldo
Location: Medellín, Col

Remote: YES - Experienced working remote

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Angular - NGRX - React - Redux - Node

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/)
| [https://camilogiraldo.co](https://camilogiraldo.co)

Email: camilogiraldo91@gmail.com

------
mariuszslabicki

      Location: Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate:No
      Technologies: Network Simulators (scientific computing, network protocols, linux environment)
      Résumé/CV: https://mariuszslabicki.github.io/
    

Wireless Networks Researcher, PhD in Computer Science (Wireless Networking).
Looking for remote opportunity to use my skills.

------
abeloof
Location: Washington, DC, USA

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: open

Technologies: C# | .NET Core | .NET Framework | .NET Standard | Asp.NET Core |
Asp.NET | T-SQL | Python | HTML | CSS | Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/Abeloof/55f4cdd50626636806e9bf6b51b6...](https://gist.github.com/Abeloof/55f4cdd50626636806e9bf6b51b6fcf5)

Email: mengistu.abel+ycj@gmail.com

------
nhgiang

      Location: Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Django, Scrapy, Pandas, pyspark), Go, SQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, Linux, Ansible.
      Resume/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nGTEkUHN1-BP8NPNIuuskNqVN2pdNEX-/view?usp=sharing
      Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
kevkevin
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes as long as it's in the United States Technologies:
JavaScript, React, D3, NodeJS, MySQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wgf_gGIgjPJyUIp1rPzEfOgpWiW...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wgf_gGIgjPJyUIp1rPzEfOgpWiW1K0Oa/view?usp=sharing)

Email: oapallikunnel@gmail.com

------
kumarmd
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

In a past life, I had a PhD in engineering (health related). I have 10 years
of experience building web apps, scaling backends, data science, and machine
learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
Jane0617

      Location: San Francisco bay area
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python, SAS, data analyst
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oCbTvV3vAyTw426xgUUOkzM7IZxtZP_l
    
      Email:jane06172019@gmail.com
      
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiayiliu-2017/

------
mstdokumaci
Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (ES6+), Python, NodeJS, Typescript, AWS (Serverless,
Kinesis, Glue...), Django (DRF), PostgreSQL, Docker...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mustafadokumaci/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mustafadokumaci/)

Email: mstdokumaci@gmail.com

More into mature scale-ups or corporate start-ups.

------
antonios
Location: Athens, Greece.

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Python, Javascript both frontend & NodeJS, *SQL, CouchDB,
Sysadmin stuff (Bash, Ansible, heavy Linux/BSD user, Docker etc etc), Devops,
plus Bitcoin know-how.

Resume: Upon request

GitHub: antanst

mail: antanst at antanst dot com

Experience: >13 yrs in engineering/devops/sysadmin.

Current position: CIO at Bolooba Datacentres AB Sweden.

Ideally looking for a remote team leadership position.

------
demircancelebi
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: git, JavaScript [Node.js, Vue, React, Angular], Python, Java,
mongoDB, MySQL, Rabbitmq, Docker, AWS, Bash Unix Shell, HTML, CSS, Sass

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/demircan/CV.pdf](https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/demircan/CV.pdf)

Email: demircancelebi@gmail.com

------
mkbkn
Location: Anywhere on earth.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes and No. Depending upon the country.

Technologies: Sales or Direct Response Copywriting. I write persuasive copy
for emails (including autoresponders), landing & sales pages, product
descriptions etc.

Resume/Portfolio: Available on request.

Contact: Email me hn@fincopy.33mail.com

All users of HN receive 20% discount every time for life for my standard
services.

------
sanman
Front End Developer / React \-----

Location: Florida (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: if location is interesting

Technologies: Javascript ES6+, React, Mobx, Node.js, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap,
Reactstrap, Semantic, Babel, Webpack, Mongo, RESTful APIs

Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/yxbhjt4l](https://tinyurl.com/yxbhjt4l)

Email: ^ Find in resume

------
rabc
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, looking for opportunities in Amsterdam (Netherlands)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
carvalho-6080408/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-carvalho-6080408/)

Email: ricardo[dot]abc[at]gmail.com

------
jerbee
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Ember, Ruby on Rails, SQL

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/7ks2vt0s2mm](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/7ks2vt0s2mm)

Email.: jerryhuang@utexas.edu

Site: [https://jerryhuang.ca](https://jerryhuang.ca)

------
wsaryoo

      Location: Thailand
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python(Flask), Ruby, Javascript(Vue), DevOps
      Résumé/CV: https://jingz.github.io/djing/resumes/index.html
      Email: wsaryoo at gmail dot com
    
      I am 10+ years of software development exp

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Transfer H-1B visas(Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. We also closed a $9m Series A
funding in 2019. At Altitude Networks, we use a modern architecture that is
designed to optimize development efficiency and velocity. We use a serverless
architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that enable all team members to quickly
develop, deploy, and maintain code in production in AWS cloud

Apply here
[https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html](https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html)

~~~
pja
I think you wanted the who’s hiring thread.

------
rossboss
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, Node.js, C#, Python, SQL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
ammar_x
Location: Kuala Lumpur

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, data analysis (Pandas, NumPy, R), machine learning
(Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, XGBoost), data visualization (Matplotlib, Google
Data Studio), databases.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/ammar-y-resume](http://bit.ly/ammar-y-resume)

Email: ammar5656@gmail.com

------
smogg
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: lisp. Interested in learning new things

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B6y6cf6e_knl600VknxrUlmw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B6y6cf6e_knl600VknxrUlmwLuQX_YqUDaIXL-
EI6fw/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hello@oskar.io

------
bramm
Location: Gilbert, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/ UX Design, Product Design, Sketch, Framer X, html/css/js

Résumé/CV: [http://bradenhamm.com](http://bradenhamm.com)

Email: braden.hamm[at]gmail.com

Senior UI/UX Designer with over 10 years of experience designing for large
tech companies and start ups.

------
greenc123
Location: S.F./Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
HTML, CSS, Javascript, NodeJS, ReactJS Resume/CV:
[https://carlosgreenpersonalsite.com/](https://carlosgreenpersonalsite.com/)
Email: Zonxa14@gmail.com

------
Vaflex
Location: Białystok (Poland)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails (backend developer) 5 years experience

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariusz-
bruszewski-4b106994/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariusz-
bruszewski-4b106994/)

Email: m.bruszewski91@gmail.com

------
ASTP001
Location: Philadelphia, PA, USA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Javascript(React/Redux), AWS (RDS,
Lambda, ECS, Glue/Athena, etc), Heroku, Generalist

Résumé/CV: [https://saxenaankur.com/](https://saxenaankur.com/)

Email: saxenaankur001@gmail.com

------
tortila
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Linux, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, ...

Résumé/CV:
[https://tortila.github.io/resume.pdf](https://tortila.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: see Résumé

Very strong quality assurance background, interested in anything related to
back-end, DevOps and beyond.

------
slashsbin
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PHP/Symfony/Laravel/PostgreSQL/MySQL/Redis/Nginx/Docker/Gitlab
CI

Résumé/CV: [https://slashsbin.com/resume/](https://slashsbin.com/resume/)

Email: shokri.md@gmail.com

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email:vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications.

Interested in working with e-commerce, finance, and/or cryptocurrency.

------
imroot
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: ConUS Only, No DC, No Boston.

Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Cloudformations, Python,
Ruby: Traditional DevOps Architecture/Management.

Résumé/CV: [https://ianwilson.org](https://ianwilson.org)

Email: hi@ianwilson.org

------
trapti_UI
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
HTML, CSS, JS, React, SVG, Animations Résumé:
[https://iamtrapti.com/](https://iamtrapti.com/) Email: reach.trapti@gmail.com

------
shubhankar65
Location: Anywhere Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Nodejs
and Rails for server, React, Angular for frontend

Résumé/CV: [https://shubhankardas.me](https://shubhankardas.me)
Email:shubh065@gmail.com

------
adembudak
Location: Antalya, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C, CMake, Linux

Website: p1v0t.gitlab.io/posts

GitHub: github.com/p1v0t

Email: adembudak[at]outlook.com

I'm a 25 years old C++ programmer, looking for a position my hands dirty with
C++. More information about me available on my website, please feel free to
checkout.

------
akashbdj

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript (React), Golang
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/akashbdj91/
      Email: akashbdj@gmail.com

------
up_the_kingdom
Location:Ireland

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies: C#/.Net, AngularJS, Node, SQL, (some)React

Résumé/CV:on request

Email:shane(dot)osullivan(at)protonmail(dot)com

Seasoned Engineer, with significant team lead experience, looking to move back
to a more hands on role and to relight my love of technology.

------
late_bloomer
Location: Ontario, Canada (Preferably Waterloo or GTA) Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate:Yes Technologies:C# MySQL Java C++ ETL Résumé/CV:
linkedin.com/in/umer2abdullah/ Email:umer2abdullah [at] gmail

------
timsayshey

      Location: Pattaya, Thailand
      Remote: Yes, definitely yes
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately
      Technologies: Wordpress, Elementor, CPanel
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: mojtaba@dreamstonemedia.com

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Singapore, Tokyo

Technologies: Vuejs, ES6, Node, PWA/Service Workers, HTML/CSS, Webpack, and
other things mostly related to modern javascript.

Resume/CV: jurnalanas.com/resume-latest.pdf

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

------
wcl
Location: Denver CO

Remote: Yes, or local onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Java, Rails, Node, Haskell, SQL, C

Résumé/CV:
[https://cwhitelaw.net/resume.pdf](https://cwhitelaw.net/resume.pdf)

Email: hn@cwhitelaw.net

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
supr_strudl
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, SQL, Django, Vue.js, Angular

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2kELwKn](https://bit.ly/2kELwKn)

Email: see CV

------
segmondy
Location: US Eastern Time

Remote: ONLY

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Everything, I'm looking for hard and impossible problems that
you're trying to solve.

Rate: $300/hr, I'll quote flat rate for entire project.

Email: segmond@gmail.com

------
ISL
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Perhaps

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Precision Measurement, data analysis/data science, experimental
design, vacuum, hardware, CNC/CAM

Résumé/CV: www.charliehagedorn.com

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

------
seddin
Location: Granada, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP/JS , Laravel, ReactJS

Résumé/CV: [https://salaheddine.cf/](https://salaheddine.cf/)

Email: On my website

------
someguy101010
Location: Texas

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: absolutely

Technologies: Python, Django, Kubernetes, React, Typescript, Go

Resume:
[https://resume.cacheconsiderations.com/](https://resume.cacheconsiderations.com/)

Email: rwendt1337@gmail.com

Currently working as a junior backend dev on a Django project. I have built a
Kubernetes cluster from scratch from old laptops that I have laying around and
deployed multiple projects on it including a lobste.rs clone and Apache Spark.
I'm looking to pivot from backend work to more devops oriented roles but I
have plenty of experience with backend work and thoroughly enjoy it. Looking
forward to hearing from you soon!

------
setheron
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Distributed Systems, Linux Kernel + eBPF

e-mail: farid dot m dot zakaria at gmail dot com

resume: By request

------
simlevesque
Location: Montreal

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.JS, Rest, Typescript, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: not available at the moment

Email: peripatheticien@gmail.com

------
rectangletangle
Location: San Luis Obispo, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Specifically to the Bay Area/SF)

Technologies: Python 3, Node.js, React, Redux, Django, ES6, PostgreSQL,
TensorFlow, Scikit-learn, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/rectangle-tangle-
public/c...](https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/rectangle-tangle-
public/cfwsnqhdfpivopcc?Signature=vdUD0nUhi4HBMOfe2jTS4rOBA0Q%3D&Expires=1584128310&AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIAG7NFUZDR7UJDOA)

(Full CV available upon request, also the link will automatically expire in 6
months)

Email: rectangle~tangle~@~gmail~.~com (No tildes)

Senior Full Stack Engineer with experience at several early stage startups. I
specialize in applied NLP/ML technologies.

------
patientplatypus
Location: NYC

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: Full stack web dev

Resume: patientplatypus.com

Email: pweyand@gmail.com

I'm a full stack web dev that makes artsy websites right now. I can program in
anything that involves a website more or less - if you have anything super
specific let me know. The website I'm making now is in React and Clojure.
Clojure is pretty neat.

------
reviewingnre
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, PHP, Java, Python, MySQL, Bash Unix Shell, HTML, CSS, 5 years
experience in genetics wet lab.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.KyleBenzle.com](https://www.KyleBenzle.com)

Email: benzle.2@osu.edu

